# Visa office in Queretaro?



## jowens (Sep 28, 2011)

Greetings! I am currently working as a volunteer (unpaid) water quality consultant in Queretaro, MX and my visitor visa expires in one month! I can't seem to get a straight answer about where to go and how to get it extended. ANY advice would be much appreciated.
Janna

PS If it makes a difference, I'm a US citizen and will remain unpaid


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

INM office info in Queretaro:

Tele: 01 (442) 214 27 12 // 01 (442) 214 15 38

e-mail: [email protected]

The doors are open from 9am to 1pm, but as long as you are inside the doors before 1 pm, they will take care of you that day.

Instituto Nacional de Migración
Calle Francisco Peñuñuri N° 15 
Fracc San José Inn, 
Delegación Centro Histórico C.P. 76000 
Querétaro, Qro.

This is about 100 meters south of Ave Universidad Oriente in a residential neighborhood, and about 4 blocks east of the intersection of Corregidora. Tell a taxi driver you need to go to the office of Migracion for Extranjeros.


----------



## jowens (Sep 28, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> INM office info in Queretaro:
> 
> Tele: 01 (442) 214 27 12 // 01 (442) 214 15 38
> 
> ...


You are the best! Thank you for such an informative and helpful reply...you made my day, Carlos


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

As you don't say whether or not you speak Spanish, you may wish to make any inquiries you have to Claudia who is presently working at the front desk as you walk in the door. To my knowledge, she is the only person there who speaks English and she is incredibly knowledgable and helpful.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

You said visor "visa" which I expect is really an FMM that you received upon entry and is good for 180 days. This isn't a visa but rather permission to visit. It can not be extended at IMN. You will need go to the border and have this one cancelled and then try to apply for a new one. This isn't technically allowed but if you leave a little time it usually works.
Now if you want to apply for a no immigrant visa, this is possible at immigration although you are getting shrt. You will need prove income of about $1300/month for three months.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

jowens said:


> Greetings! I am currently working as a volunteer (unpaid) water quality consultant in Queretaro, MX and my visitor visa expires in one month! I can't seem to get a straight answer about where to go and how to get it extended. ANY advice would be much appreciated.
> Janna
> 
> PS If it makes a difference, I'm a US citizen and will remain unpaid


If you tell INM that you have been working, even unpaid, you may be in deep stuff. They won't care if you are paid or not. It is illegal to work in Mexico without a working visa, under any circumstances; especially on a tourist permit that doesn't specify that you are a consultant of a specific type, etc.


----------

